# Dwarf Cockatiel



## Bonnie714 (Feb 16, 2014)

Can anyone help me with advice concerning my 50 day old baby cockatiel. He was born into a clutch of 5 the last hatch and a full week after the first hatch. He was extremely tiny and at two weeks I pulled him to hand feed as the bigger siblings were getting way more food from the parents than him. He has progressed very slowly and he is very small. (The size of a small budgie.) He seems healthy other than he REFUSES to eat on his own at all and just yesterday started perching. He's still on three feeds a day. Are there any tricks to getting this little guy to eat other than hanging spray millet and giving soft foods? Also, has anyone ever had such a small cockatiel? Thank you for your help!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never heard of that before. Perhaps it's a genetic deformity or something. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the mutation of this bird or does it have one? Have you tried putting food in the bottom of his cage (seed, pellets, millet) to encourage eating even when you're not around?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He may be stunted...but once he learns to eat on his own, it wont take him long to catch up to his parent fed siblings.


----------

